# Nissan 240sx Swaps



## Steven_06 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Everyone I am tryin to decide on a swap for my 240sx/S13... I want power So I have been thinkin bout a 2jz Swap... So I would like to know the price... If anyone knows... or the SR20..... Please help me decide N give me some advice... STEVEN


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

If you want power and have money, get the RB26DETT,

If you have a price range from 1.5k - 2.0k Get either a Red or Black top, s13 or s14 SR20DET

If you have a low price range then go for the RB20DET.

I haven't heard much about CA or anything about them so I don't know.


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

all that ive heard about the ca is that they are junk so dont go with one of them they are tricky to work with and are easy to overheat/blow up/break w.e stay away from them if i wer you


----------



## Tim90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like both the RB26DETT the RB20DET and RB25DET

But if you have a low price you should get the RB25DET they are all great engines and can go a very long way if your willing to spend the money.

But if you got $ I would deffinately get the RB26DETT but read up more before you buy for that kinda price to make sure that you want to 100% do it. 

Best regards,
Tim


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why not go with what works?
an sr swap is easy, not too expensive and will get you more than enough power.


----------



## Tim90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Asleep said:


> why not go with what works?
> an sr swap is easy, not too expensive and will get you more than enough power.


If he had money.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if he had no money at all, he wouldnt be inquiring about a 2jz swap.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Asleep said:


> if he had no money at all, he wouldnt be inquiring about a 2jz swap.


true. sr plenty dont need much


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

hah..I want to see someone try to blow up a CA. I'll take a CA over my SR.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rb26 has gotten surprisingly cheap recently. cheaper than a 2j swap.


----------



## Tim90 (Mar 3, 2008)

zellx2004 said:


> Rb26 has gotten surprisingly cheap recently. cheaper than a 2j swap.


I just noticed that myself.
intresting.....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> hah..I want to see someone try to blow up a CA. I'll take a CA over my SR.


hmmm, not quite a gay16 and not quite an sr. no thanks. ill stick to my ka and my sr before i ever even think about a ca. 
i know a couple guys with ca's and they hate em.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, instead of the KA being the basterd child, the CA is now...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Alex523 said:


> Yeah, instead of the KA being the basterd child, the CA is now...


all i know i that ca's can handle power. but like i say your only as strong as your weakest link. and the weakest link is the head gasket.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

CA's aren't as bad as everyone says they are. they're no SR, but like a KA, if built right, they can put down some impressive numbers. i remember seeing dyno sheets on another forum of a CA and it put down over 600hp to the wheels.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll trade them both my sr's for their CA's. Rumor has it..ca shares the head bolt pattern as a 4g63 and if you know anything about dsm's, you'd know what motor would be great for a CA head.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats nutty thinking. ca's are just not worth that.
this isnt the old ka way of thinking either. ca's have been around for a long time and theres a reason why they arent known as power houses or high hp reliable engines - because theyre not.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

but they are. CA's are just as capable of making power much like an SR. and you won't have to worry about rocker arms flying off when you down shift, or your waterpump stop flowing at 6000+ rpm.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

CA=Iron block and basically an RB with two less cylinders. 

SR=Aluminum block that breaks valvetrain parts.

To me, the SR is an overrated JDM fanboy motor. An equally built CA or KA will put any SR to shame!!! I loved my CA in my pulsar. Non turbo and with a catback, it moved along quite nicely.


----------

